# Kilgrimol trophy - St Anne's old links - BH Monday 29th August



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2016)

Got 4 of us from NW looking at playing in this so was just seeing if any forummers fancied joining so we can make up two tee times :thup:

Me, Stu C, Dave mc & Karl102 are in so far.

Handicaps 10-18 so chompers only I'm afraid


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 7, 2016)

How on earth are you still eligible for this!? 

The way I played yesterday I'd be pushing the upper limit, think they'll let me play.....?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			How on earth are you still eligible for this!? 

The way I played yesterday I'd be pushing the upper limit, think they'll let me play.....? 

Click to expand...

Got another small cut yesterday but not enough to get me below ten yet. Still driving it like a blind man but somehow managing to score quite well 

With the scores you have had around SAOL they've got wanted posters up


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 7, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Got another small cut yesterday but not enough to get me below ten yet. Still driving it like a blind man but somehow managing to score quite well 

With the scores you have had around SAOL they've got wanted posters up 

Click to expand...

Well this will be the last year you can play it I'm sure :thup:

Just wish I could work out how to play my own chuffing course. Either that or bite the bullet and join SAOL. 

Anyone looking in join up for the open, great course and always in immaculate condition for their open week, great value.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2016)

Birchy, just make sure you get your score added up right this time pal


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Birchy, just make sure you get your score added up right this time pal  

Click to expand...


:rofl:

How's the recovery coming along mate ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2016)

Junior said:



			:rofl:

How's the recovery coming along mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Very slow and very painful mate 
Thought the physio had broke me last week, bloody hell


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Stu best hadn't play in any more qualifiers till then &#128514;


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 9, 2016)

gutted i'm on holiday for this as would've loved to play!


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Did this get sorted Scot? If so, whats the times? I asked stu but he's got his holiday head on.

Cheers mate


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2016)

There's a start sheet on their website Davie La


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 26, 2016)

Me,Davie and Karl are booked on for 1350.


----------

